# rm: `lol' changed dev/ino: Is a directory

## sceptiq

```

sceptiq@jungle:~> mkdir lol                                                                       Thursday 09:02:13

sceptiq@jungle:~> rm -rf lol                                                                      Thursday 09:02:14

rm: `lol' changed dev/ino: Is a directory

zsh: 7262 exit 1     rm -i -rf lol

```

Diese Meldung bekomme ich seit neustem, mein erster Gedanke war "toll du hast es geschafft... jetzt is es futsch" mein 2ter war "google"... aber ich 

hab das gefuehl es will mir was vorenthalten... dann kam mein dritter gedanke... "naja machsts halt mal neu" hab ich dann auch gemacht... 

aber das Problem habe ich schon wieder... 

das erste mal taucht es beim Booten auf, wo genau kann ich nun nicht sagen, es kommt ebenfalls wenn ich versuche etwas zu emergen, hier in diesem fall war es nach dem setup von stage3 ein "emerge -uD world":

```

(...)

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) sysvinit-2.86-kexec.patch

>>> Checking sysvinit-2.86.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> Checking sysvinit-2.86-kexec.patch's mtime...

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

rm: `/var/tmp/portage/sysvinit-2.86-r3/work' changed dev/ino: Is a directory

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sysvinit-2.86.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sysvinit-2.86-r3/work

 * Applying sysvinit-2.86-docs.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying sysvinit-2.86-shutdown-usage.patch ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying sysvinit-2.86-off-by-one.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying sysvinit-2.86-kexec.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying sysvinit-2.86-POSIX-1003.1e.patch ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying sysvinit-2.86-execl.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying sysvinit-2.86-utmp-64bit.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying 2.86-gentoo.patch ...                                                                             [ ok ]

cp: skipping file `/usr/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab', as it was replaced while being copied

!!! ERROR:(...)

das löschen von Ordnern... Was kann das sein? 
```

mein bisher letzer gedanke... "https://forums.gentoo.org/"

 :Smile: 

grüße & schon einmal Danke!

----------

## dakjo

Mein erster Gedanke, HD defekt, mein zweiter FS karpOT!

----------

## sceptiq

hm, fs is ganz frisch... hdd futsch, is lief alles klasse, das setup selber lief auch ohne probleme... das erstellen von ordnern auch kein problem... nur eben das löschen...

und des updaten der ersten ~30 programme lief ja auch klasse...

----------

## amne

Einmal emerge info bitte, um welches Dateisystem handelt es sich? Laut diesem Thread könnte das aus übereifrig gesetzten CFLAGS resultieren.

----------

## sceptiq

```
emerge info                                                                        Thursday 12:38:25

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.6, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.18-r1

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups dread dv eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib imlib22 ipv6 jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl spell ssh ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis xinerama xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

es ist ein XFS die CFlags sind eigentlich die default von nem stage3 athlonXP

----------

## mrsteven

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions"
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  Das glaube ich kaum!

<ironie>Probier mal diese CFLAGS: "-omg-optimized -mcpu=turbo -disable-all-instructions -fomit-everything -O666"</irone>

Im Ernst:

-O9 gibt es nicht, das Maximum ist -O3.

-ffast-math kann zu sehr merkwürdigem Verhalten einiger Programme führen.

-fno-exceptions wird von einigen Programmen benötigt, andere macht es kaputt. In jedem Fall weiß das das Makefile des Programmes besser als du.

----------

## psyqil

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions"
> 
> ...

  :Shocked: 

Edit: Hallo, mrsteven!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ätsch, schneller...  :Razz: 

----------

## sceptiq

sry... im confused... aber das is n stage3

http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/stages/athlon-xp/stage3-athlon-xp-2005.1-r1.tar.bz2

----------

## Anarcho

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> sry... im confused... aber das is n stage3
> 
> http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/stages/athlon-xp/stage3-athlon-xp-2005.1-r1.tar.bz2

 

Äh, jetzt bin ich aber confused.

Was hat das mit deinen dollen CFLAGS zu tun?

Und die Stelle wo diese CFLAGS als default angegeben werden würde ich gerne sehen!

Nimm mal lieber: "-O2 -march=athlonxp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Ich glaube da wurdest du verarscht....

----------

## sceptiq

Das bringt stage3 mit:

```

 grep CFLAGS /etc/make.conf                                                         Thursday 13:16:31

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## Anarcho

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> Das bringt stage3 mit:
> 
> ```
> 
>  grep CFLAGS /etc/make.conf                                                         Thursday 13:16:31
> ...

 

Ja, und warum hast du dann deine CFLAGS dermassen versaut?

----------

## sceptiq

ich habe die nich versaut!!!! ich hab da nix geaendert... nur um noch mal klar zustellen,

die CFLAGS stehen doch in der make.conf richtig?

----------

## chrib

Ja tun sie, und wenn Du sie nicht verändert hast, dann würden die jetzt immer noch auf:

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
```

 stehen. Dein Output aus emerge info behauptet allerdings etwas vollkommen anderes.

----------

## sceptiq

richtig das hat auch mich verwirrt! aber der grep da oben... is aus der make.conf, mit der ich das ganze system aufgesetzt habe und in der seit dem entpacken des stage3 archives die CFLAGS nicht angetastet wurden

```
CFLAGS="-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions"
```

habe ich niemals da rein... sehe ich das erste mal!

----------

## amne

Poste einmal deine make.conf bitte.

----------

## sceptiq

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

USE="-kde -gnome alsa -oss -qt gtk xinerama ssh usb -arts imlib imlib22 -gdbm dv        dread unicode userlocales mp3 -esd"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

```

so thats all...

----------

## schachti

Woher hast Du diese stage3 denn gezogen?

----------

## sceptiq

hab ich doch da oben gepostet

http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/stages/athlon-xp/stage3-athlon-xp-2005.1-r1.tar.bz2

----------

## amne

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> ...

 

War das wirklich die ganze make.conf? Wenn nein, poste bitte alles, vor allem Zeilen die mit CFLAGS= oder source beginnen.

----------

## sceptiq

das is meine ganze make.conf

----------

## schachti

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> hab ich doch da oben gepostet
> 
> http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2005.1-r1/stages/athlon-xp/stage3-athlon-xp-2005.1-r1.tar.bz2

 

Sorry, habe ich überlesen.

Was sagt denn

```

ls -l /etc/make.profile

```

----------

## sceptiq

```

ls -l /etc/make.profile                                                            Thursday 14:07:08

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 17592186044416 Feb  8 20:42 /etc/make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1

```

----------

## amne

Gibt 

```
echo $CFLAGS
```

 irgendwas aus (sollte es nicht)?

----------

## sceptiq

okay... dann haette wir wol das problem....

```

echo $CFLAGS                                                                       Thursday 14:07:10

-O9 -funroll-loops -ffast-math -malign-double -mcpu=pentiumpro -march=pentiumpro -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-exceptions

```

wie biege ich das wieder grade? 

die sache war in die .zshrc eingebunden... 

tut mir leid fuer die umstaende!

----------

## amne

Läuft emerge noch durch? Wenn ja: sys-apps/coreutils neu mergen.

----------

## schachti

... und anschließend alles, was seit der Änderung der CFLAGS kompiliert wurde. Ganz sicher gehst Du mit

```

emerge -e system

emerge -e world

```

Allerdings ist das in vielen Fällen Overkill (aber der sicherste Weg   :Wink: ).

----------

## sceptiq

hm schade... geht nicht

```

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: creating po/POTFILES

config.status: creating po/Makefile

cat: ./po/Rules-quot: input file is output file

rm: `./confstatrA4eUA' changed dev/ino: Is a directory

rm: `conftest.d2' changed dev/ino: Is a directory

Makefile:15: *** missing separator.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 100, Exitcode 2

!!! emake

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

wirds wohl ne lange nacht ne?

----------

## amne

Unter http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/i686/ findet sich ein coreutils Paket, versuch das mal mit emerge -K einzuspielen, ich hoffe das geht. Wenn das auch scheitert einfach in / entpacken. Wenn das auch nicht geht LiveCD booten, Partition mounten und entpacken.

Danach solltest du in der Lage sein die coreutils selbst neu zu mergen.

----------

## sceptiq

sehr cool! ich denke euch!

----------

